
Show HN: A furniture e-commerce site built entirely in Notion - neilxm
https://mixandmatch.me
======
neilxm
I'm constantly impressed with how flexible Notion is and wanted to see how far
you can push it.

I wanted to create a functional e-commerce site, complete with a searchable
product database, recommended collections as well as features like chat
support, newsletter and analytics.

I picked furniture because I recently had a really hard time buying furniture
online I just never know what goes well together. So I built a site where you
can browse pre-designed collections of furniture and shop products to recreate
the designs yourself

The hardest part was actually building the inventory haha, but here are some
of the tools I used to build the site.

External tools:

Fruition: to link my domain, as well as to add scripts like the chatbot and
analytics

LiveChat: for the chatbot feature

Chillipepper: to create an embedded form that adds data to a Notion database

MailChimp: to create a newsletter

HtmlSave: to add the mail chimp embedded signup form to the page

Notion Features

Notion Relational Databases: to link the product database and collections
database

All products are tagged with item type, price, dimensions and url

All collections are tagged with room size, style and designer

Currently there is no checkout on site. It just links you to the original
site. But you can easily add checkout with an embedded Stripe form. Right now
the goal is that anyone can submit an inspiration image they find and I will
recreate the look with affordable furniture sourced from several retailers.
Would love to know what you guys think!

------
Sulamitachica
Gives me another reason to like Notion!

